# My tinplate trains.



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thought all my tinplate vids in my own thread would be good.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello pitchy, I loved all your Marx train videos. I hope you make more videos of your Marx trains in action I just love watching them run on your nice small layout that is really cool to me my friend. I am a Marx lover as well and also love American flyer too. I like you are still using the Marx transformers that very neat too. Have great day my friend. Thanks longbow57ca. PS I love your layout.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

longbow57ca said:


> Hello pitchy, I loved all your Marx train videos. I hope you make more videos of your Marx trains in action I just love watching them run on your nice small layout that is really cool to me my friend. I am a Marx lover as well and also love American flyer too. I like you are still using the Marx transformers that very neat too. Have great day my friend. Thanks longbow57ca. PS I love your layout.


Thanks Longbow57ca I`m glad you enjoyed my Marx video`s


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Have to watch in a few days, bed , then work , then vids wow there Is a lot of them!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> Have to watch in a few days, bed , then work , then vids wow there Is a lot of them!


Thanks, they're all under 2 minutes long I think.
Hope ya enjoy them.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Preliminary setup, waiting for switches and track but ya get the idea.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello pitchy, I sure like your nice rug under your track looks so cool. I guess it helps keep the noise down steel wheels on steel track very good idea my friend. I also like that tip you gave about soldering a piece of wire on coupler for oddball couplers. Put one on my # 21 diesel works like a charm great tip my friend thanks. Thankslongbow57ca. Now I can pull more cars on track with #21 diesel Thanks my friend.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

I said I`d post a follow up on this thread so here`s the final video.
Not much interest or replies so that`s it for me.
Thanks for watching.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pitchy noooo! You might not have a lot of replies but people are looking at the thread, granted I still haven't had the time to check the videos out yet. We need you here, as this section is mostly a few guys! And you do have cool stuff ill try to get to some of the stuff later, I do appreciate the time ad effort put into theses things.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello pitchy, Yes I very much like your videos. I hope you continue to make videos I enjoy them they with your Marx trains and other toys they are so cool. They make think of my past with Marx Trains of over 50 years. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

And the expansion begins. :smilie_daumenpos:

You need some more room for the trains. :smokin:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

If you take Big Ed's suggestion, you need a bigger carpet too!!! ROFL


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks appreciated and yes I need more room, I have a Lionel figure 8 track I would like to set up just for the 333`s.

Here`s a video showing oar docks in action .


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Are those video`s showing, I can`t see them ?

I changed the video and now is showing up.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Another good video of a loading dock.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

don't run off Pitchy. interesting vids of the pocket dock process. and your marx vids are fun to watch.:thumbsup:

tinplate modelers are limited numbers, BUT those numbers are interested in tinplate. 

so keep it coming man


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks Randy, we live about 100 miles or so from Duluth so we go there once in a while and watch the ships come in.
If ya like that sort of thing here`s a great web site.

http://duluthharborcam.com/


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks pitchy,
i'm on a job in savannah, ga. right now. see the big boats all day on the savannah river. mostly sea train containers.
bunch of silos next door where they ship out clay for ceramic tile.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Some day I`d like to get over to the locks at Sault Ste. Marie and see the ships.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah, someday I want to get out to the Eisenhower Locks at Messena, NY. on St. Lawerence river.
I cross at thousand islands often, we have place on lake 25 mi. north.
shouldn't be that far to locks.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Got some bumpers and two more coal cars.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ha! I was smiling as much as the clock in the back round nice fence, and rug addition. If you want to , I haven't yet, you can add coal loads to the cars. Some take insulation board, glue down some black aquarium rock and instant removable coal load you however could probably create something better! Nice bumpers, now the trains have to stop!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, after I made the video today I extended the track by two lengths on the loading dock so the whole train would fit on it.
I`ve thought about coal loads, thanks for the tip.
I have another clock like that one with a sad face on it that comes out on bad days.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I got some of the videos in, just wanted to say its really cool to see the progression of work done. In a few years you can look back at this tread


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, I`ve just got into these Marx trains a month or so ago but have run some G and HO in the past but no lay outs.
This setup is pretty small but its all the room I have in the winter. 
I was wondering about a caboose on a coal train so I did a search on trains in the old days when they were pulled with steam and they had them, seems they faded out when the diesels came in.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello pitchy, I sure love your Marx red Commodore Vanderbilt pulling your coal cars it is a very nice set and runs very nice and looks so cool. I also like you are using old Marx manual switches that is very cool. Your videos make me feel good. You do not have to have a big layout to enjoy Marx trains. Thank you very much. longbo57ca Have a great day and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks longbow I appreciate that you like my humble setup, the red Vanderbilt was a mess when we got it so we stripped it and repainted her.
Are you running Marx trains now?
Merry Christmas to you and yours also and too all the members.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello pitchy, Thanks my friend, yes I will be running my Marx trains mostly on Christmas Day , Boxing Day and New Years Day very big train running days for me that I love do. Running trains on these days are like going to Church on Christmas to me just something I love to do. Merry Christmas. Thanks longbow57ca PS I hope you enjoy yours too. Thanks.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

If your handle is any indication we have something else in common. 
I was a little rusty from not shooting it in over a year.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was waiting for one of them to go into the grill of the RV!


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello pitchy, I do make my own longbows, for archery that is my other hobby that I do in the summer and fall of the year it fun too. I glad to know you are into archery too and Marx trains too. that is nice my friend. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I was waiting for one of them to go into the grill of the RV!


That thought had entered my mind. :laugh:

Longbow, that bow was made by a guy in Texas and is bamboo backed and 50 # pull.

One can slip by occasionally.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello pitchy, I make my longbows 64 inches out of hickory or redoak wood with a backing on it, 50- 60 pound bows and make own arrows too. Thankslongbow57ca PS nice looking bow there my friend.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Inspired by a thread in the O gauge forum I made a Highballing signal.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice I saw that other thread too I never knew something like that existed. So very cool to have one and when people ask what t is you can explain it.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> Nice I saw that other thread too I never knew something like that existed. So very cool to have one and when people ask what t is you can explain it.


Thanks, a video of it in action.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

All aboard the smoking 333.

Caution if this video is offensive please do not watch.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello pitchy, You look very nice dressed a Santa Claus all in red with white beard and running Marx trains chanting Merry Christmas. I also love your smoking #333 engine. I hope you have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year and your family too. Thanks longbow57ca. PS Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

longbow57ca said:


> Hello pitchy, You look very nice dressed a Santa Claus all in red with white beard and running Marx trains chanting Merry Christmas. I also love your smoking #333 engine. I hope you have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year and your family too. Thanks longbow57ca. PS Merry Christmas to all.


Thanks my friend in the far north.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

..........I like the wooden whistle sound better.

Same back to you......MERRY CHRISTMAS....! to all.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> ..........I like the wooden whistle sound better.
> 
> Same back to you......MERRY CHRISTMAS....! to all.


Thanks ED, I have a whistle station on the way. 
And have made a switch.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It won't sound as good as your wooden whistle. No lie. 

I still have not come across mine, I thought they were in my den.
But I cleaned the whole thing and they were not there.:dunno:
Must be in the dungeon somewhere.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

> It won't sound as good as your wooden whistle. No lie.


I`m not as windy as you ED. :laugh:

I needed a station on my layout the whistle just comes with it.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello pitchy, You are from the state of Minnesota, that is a very nice state. I flu to a train show in Bloomington, Minnesota 10 years LCCA train show was a week long. I am from New Brunswick, Canada. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks longbow, nice to know you.
I had to delete the Santa vid as someone posted it on another board without my permission from a email.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello pitchy, I hope you do another Santa running Marx trains video and chanting Merry Christmas and Happy New year. It put me in the Christmas mood and I ran my Marx trains too. Thanks very much for that my friend you are very kind. Thanks longbow57ca. PS have a great Christmas.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

From Santa


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello Santa, Thank you very much, that was just great my friend puts me in the Christmas train running mood. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great Santa playing with his trains video! Got to show my daughter later


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just saw the switch, nice so simple, why did I think of that


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, I added a button on the switch, whistle station may be here today and will make a video if it does. 
Santa, well I feel a little silly.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

And the video.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You trying to fool me?

That sounds just like your wooden whistle, are you standing there pushing the button and blowing your whistle?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

:laugh:
No, I asked the wife to blow my whistle but she had no part of it. :laugh:

I think the station whistle sounds pretty good.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

All the cars I have have black bottoms but this last coal car I got.
Anything special or just a certain year they painted the bottoms fancy?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the whistle sounds good too.:thumbsup:

Marx most of the time were painted in a colorful paint scheme.
Maybe all the black ones were painted by someone that did not like the colored ones?

I like the color one better, what do you think?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

No most cars were painted black on the bottom I read that somewhere, they must of had a run of the ones painted on the bottom. 
I searched ten pages on flea bay and never seen another like it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you run across this site in your internet travels?
http://www.marxtinplatetrains.com/marx_collection.htm


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

I ran across it but haven`t read much, here`s the car on his site but I still think they are unusual. 

http://www.marxtinplatetrains.com/img/marx554-2.jpg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found it, Those cars were sold in electric sets in 1937 and 1938.
Says that they were only sold in sets.
Check it out, there is an all red one there like yours. Looks like yours?










A lot more info on this site, fool around with the search feature, they do have a lot of info.
http://www.toyandtrainguides.com/marxtin.htm


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep between those two sites it tells the story, cool thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Does yours have plastic or metal wheels?
I think that is one way to date them, I am just going by what I find.
I never really researched Marx, I have a couple cars I got with junk lots but never ran any.

I am learning with you.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

All the ones I have in either paint have steel wheels.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In the last link I posted, (this link http://www.toyandtrainguides.com/marxtin.htm ) click on the right side, Identify your Marx trains.
Then click the blue you will see, To begin your search click here.

Then I clicked rolling stock,
Then I clicked 4 wheels,
Then I clicked 6"

And it brought up that picture. (along with other cars.)

Fool around with it, you can do that for the locomotives too.

Hmmm......some of the site says it is under construction, I guess in the future you will be able to ID locomotives.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yepper that`s where I`ve been, lots of odd stuff there, will have to watch ebay more closely.
I want a crane car and would love to have one with the dump truck but to spendy.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello pitchy, I find the crane car is are to find. I do not think Marx made to many of them. I have only seen in them in Marx reference books, I sure like your colorful coal cars and you home made whistle switch sounds great my friend. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If your talking about the #550 crane there are 2 on ebay right now.
More than 2....just search Marx crane there. Add Marx 550 crane.

Buy yourself a Christmas present.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How about this lot $50 bucks buy it now?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-piece-TRA...330581?hash=item33ae85b615:g:HYMAAOSwnipWWRPi


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh chit, I just bought the all original search light car.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Oh chit, I just bought the all original search light car.


Tell the wife to buy it for you......it is Christmas.
Not bad for $50 bucks?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> Tell the wife to buy it for you......it is Christmas.
> Not bad for $50 bucks?


Wasn`t that much, 30.00


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Wasn`t that much, 30.00


I am talking about the lot I posted with the crane, Locomotive and tender, dumping car and log car......with the 550 crane.....all for $50 bucks.

If that is the crane you 2 are talking about, you are keeping it a secret from me I guess?:dunno:hwell:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

No I bought the search light car pictured for 30, I seen the action your talking about but I don`t need the other cars. There`s a couple other crane cars for sale also I`m watching. 
Besides those have the wrong couplers on them, I just noticed.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Glad I bought those bumpers. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice "catch".


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> *If your talking about the #550 crane* there are 2 on ebay right now.
> More than 2....just search Marx crane there. Add Marx 550 crane.
> 
> Buy yourself a Christmas present.





big ed said:


> I am talking about the lot I posted with the crane, Locomotive and tender, dumping car and log car......with the 550 crane.....all for $50 bucks.
> 
> *If that is the crane you 2 are talking about, you are keeping it a secret from me I guess?:*dunno:hwell:


:dunno::dunno:hwell:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Ya lost me Ed, I don`t know what your asking.
I said I would like a crane car but then while I was looking I found and bought the search light car instead.
The set you mentioned for 50 bucks has the wrong type couplers on them and I wasn`t interested in that.
What am I missing?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Ya lost me Ed, I don`t know what your asking.
> I said I would like a crane car but then while I was looking I found and bought the search light car instead.
> The set you mentioned for 50 bucks has the wrong type couplers on them and I wasn`t interested in that.
> What am I missing?



hwell: WHAT..........IS......THE.........NUMBER........OF........THE......CRANE CAR........YOU.......WANT?:dunno:

This is like pulling teeth.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> hwell: WHAT..........IS......THE.........NUMBER........OF........THE......CRANE CAR........YOU.......WANT?:dunno:
> 
> This is like pulling teeth.


Yes a 550 crane car or sometimes called a wrecker car, there ya got all my teeth :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Yes a 550 crane car or sometimes called a wrecker car, there ya got all my teeth :laugh:


That is what I thought. (wiping the sweat off my forehead now )

There are other Marx cranes.

The 550 commands a decent price, that buy me now for $50 bucks for the 5 items was worth it, JUST FOR THE 550. 
It looked in decent shape and look what the others are asking JUST FOR THE 550 ALONE. $75 $80 and up.
The dump car looked in decent shape too. A nice addition to your stable.
What you didn't need you could have sold and got the 550 for almost free.:dunno:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Naw I`ve spent enough for the search light car and will keep an eye out for a 550 later.
If I don`t stop soon the tail car will be touching the nose of the engine. :laugh:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh I forgot, why didn`t ya say so. :laugh::laugh:

Merry Christmas Ed.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Got my flood light car today.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh, Ed buddy, I bought a nice wrecker car for 12 bucks, coming soon.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

And one more vid, a few comments from some of you tin plate guys would be appreciated to tell me it`s worth the trouble.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Pitchy, There are definitely guys that like your videos, myself included. Keep 'em coming and don't worry about who doesn't appreciate the tinplate stuff. It is a fantastic time period, once you venture to dark side of Prewar. Really cool videos.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks teledoc, sometimes ya wonder if its worth making the vids when not many reply, I see there are a lot a views but it helps when people say something.
Another vid coming when I get the wrecker car.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Pitchy, The view count should indicate that people are checking things out, but don't have anything constructive to add. I love watching your videos, and enjoy all of them, but haven't really replied to them.

You have a cheering section, that may be just silent!!


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

pitchy said:


> And one more vid, a few comments from some of you tin plate guys would be appreciated to tell me it`s worth the trouble.


Thank you for making the videos. I do know how much time and effort these take to make since I do a few and have my own youtube channel. Thank you again!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good pitchy, you got the bell ringer and the wig wag lights operating flawlessly! I really like the center light starlight car. I think I like them better then the newer versions. Were watching, sometimes we don't say much, but we are here!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, this thread goes straight to my email, so I see when new stuff is posted instantly, and read from there when I don't have time to visit the forum


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello pitchy, I still like your videos they are fun to watch and I enjoy them very much thanks my friend. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks guys, checking in and seeing replies makes being on a board much more enjoyable.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm watching pitchy. Your stuff looks good.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks Randy


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Slower run.


----------



## Ohio027 (Dec 29, 2012)

Pitchy, keep the videos coming--they're really cool and made me break out my Marx stuff.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's good to see these Marx Videos keep them coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks OhioO27 and T-Man


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Put a electric motor in a clockwork Mercury just for fun, not leaving it that way.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Cool video with electric motor in a clockwork.....I just got a clock work motor to put into a Lionel shell. Need to figure out a few things with the lever first. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Question, would a MTH 4-8-8-4 big boy go around this track--027 ?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

I`m out of here, thanks for looking.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Sorry pitchy, we are just not fast enough for you; can you find out about this for me, while I do a GOOGLE SEARCH on yours?
I`m using 027 track on my small MTH RealTrax layout, will a tin streamliner loco run on that track?

:goofball:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good, did you take the motor out of something else or just had an extra? Always wanted to do that with the older stuff. I'd have to say no to the big boy! But they do make bigger curves in 027 and switches.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok I understand now! Don't bother with it. So , the larger stuff needed larger curves. So it will run on 027 track with larger radius curves. They make 027, 042, 072 and a few others. The switches might be a problem, 027 does have 042 switches that I know about. If the big boy can get through them I don't know.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Tinplate track is the same as the old metal Lionel track that had black metal ties, then gray correct?
I notice MTH now sells Standard Gauge RealTrax.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> Looking good, did you take the motor out of something else or just had an extra? Always wanted to do that with the older stuff. I'd have to say no to the big boy! But they do make bigger curves in 027 and switches.


Took the motor out of another loco but have switched it back as I don`t want to ruin the mercury.

A couple more vids.

The new wrecker car, sorry for the 333 on the tin plate layout.






And the 333 puffing smoke rings.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Ya want to hear about bad days, went to saw lumber on the mill this morning and just started sawing and the motor on the power unit seized up, I`m thinking the oil pump failed. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You forgot the whistle!

That locomotive really smokes nice, liquid or pellet?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> You forgot the whistle!
> 
> That locomotive really smokes nice, liquid or pellet?



Liquid, she`s running good.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Pitchy, The wrecker looks really good, and the 333 also running good. Okay now, quit farting around with the trains, and go fix the SAW....LOL. Just when you think everything is All Right with the World, something has to break. Ain't that the truth. Keep the videos coming though.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, my only hope is it freed up after cooling off and the cyl. aren't scored bad, if she turns over then can check into why it happened.
Pretty bumbed out about it I`ve been sawing my own lumber on it for 30 years.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

pitchy said:


> Ya want to hear about bad days, went to saw lumber on the mill this morning and just started sawing and the motor on the power unit seized up, I`m thinking the oil pump failed. :thumbsdown:


so your new year is starting in the crapper

luck with it


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

cole226 said:


> so your new year is starting in the crapper
> 
> luck with it



Thanks Randy, we`re heading up there in a minute to see if it turns over.
Have a full skid way of nice logs we just cut .
I have a 60 JD I can belt up to but I have to take the loader off and I need it to plow snow.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

"belt up"

now we're going old school:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That ain't tin plate!

One could get serious injuries from that saw! 
You wearing eye protection?:smokin:

The chain transfer thing on the right that goes to the sawdust pile? Is that what it does transfers the sawdust? I don't see how it collects it and brings in to the pile?
*What do you do with all the sawdust?*
You could make RR ground covering from it? 

Where does the cut wood end up?
What do you do with all of it, sell it?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

The saw dust chain has paddles on it to carry away the saw dust.
Don`t do anything with the saw dust and the lunber gets stacked in the lunber shed and we use it as needed.
We don`t saw that much just enough to keep us in a good supply of lumber.

We won`t be sawing now the power unit has some bad issue.
We got it to turn over by hand, then pulled the plugs and put oil in the cylinders but she still turned hard.
So then we dropped the pan and found ice in the bottom so we cleaned it all out and put new oil in.
We could get it to start but it would run about two minutes and tighten up again, oil gauge showed pressure .
We did that 6 times and I thought we had it but it quit again, it`s not circulating the oil or the pump is weak.
The engine got hot so I`d thought it would of melted any ice in the passage ways if there was some in them.
Giving up on it for now, always something.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Pitchy, You know you can get it going again!! How cold is it where you are at in Minn.? Sounds like you got condensation build up, and it froze up on you. I guess you are going to add some more oil, and restart, until it frees up enough, to run consistently. Yup, if it ain't one thing, its another that winds up giving you grief. Keep at it.

Later.........


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Nothing that easy, I`m thinking it spun a bearing on the crank which then shuts off the oil to that bearing.
We`re going to drop the pan and check that next.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Don't you just love when stuff breaks in the coldest weather, and you can't work on it where it is warm....Years ago, right after I got married, the wife had a 63 Pontiac Tempest, and a freeze plug on the back leaked. We lived in an apartment complex at the time, so I had to tear off the manifold, to pull the one head off, to pull the leaking plug out, and tap a new one in. While trying to break a bolt loose near the front of the motor, freezing cold mind you, and just when it decided to break loose, I hammered my hand into the carburetor. I went through every swear word I could remember, in about 10 seconds flat.

Isn't life grand!!!!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep always the hard way, we just came back from trying to move it, it`s a RR tie skids and there froze in tight.
Heck with it it can sit there till spring.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Go ahead and tell me you didn't laugh imagining me punching a carburetor with frozen hands, and running through all the swear words I could think of. Bloody knuckles out of that deal, when I did it. Best part was I decided to clean the head up, and get all the built up oil and stuff off, so I brought it into the apartment, set it in the tub, with "Tide" detergent, and let it soak. A good friend at the time used to race a "C" class dragster, and when he would take the motor apart, and needed to clean it up, he always soaked stuff in "Tide". Stupid stuff we did when we were young and clueless.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Would never do that, I know how much that can hurt.
Yep used to do some crazy stuff when younger.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Liar, I know you laughed!!!!! Yup, the things we did years ago, and guess what?? We survived our own stupidity, without any Political correctness and a Law to protect us from being stupid. It was fun being stupid, and not knowing we were really stupid. You're reading this and chuckling to yourself while reading it.....go ahead and admit it!!!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Im laughing at you both! It is always the way, stuff breaks at the worst possible time and when you need it the most. I blame that Murphy guy


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

Try running a fleet of logging and road building heavy equipment in Upper Michigan winters. Not fun. A tranny, engine, final drive, hydraulic pump, etc failing steady. You can't do hardly anything with gloves on, so you just have to freeze. And fixing it later is NOT an option. It's gotta produce. 

This year is proving to be very mild, but working in -35 before windchill is not overly rare. But it's getting harder to do every year. 

Makes working on an old Lionel on the kitchen table pretty nice.

Gotta do what you gotta do though.

Cold sucks, hooray for global warming!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Been there done that a little back in the late 60`s, worked in the woods for a guy mostly falling and bucking.
I remember making a fire under skidder oil pans to get them to start.
Like ya said it ain`t as bad in these temps but when its -20 or more below nothing works.
I`m getting a little off topic we better switch back to trains.
Thanks for the replies though it is interesting.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Matt, you are in the same boat as me, with not being able to do anything with gloves on, and the hands take the beating. But you get through it.

Pitchy, so when is the next video....any premiers coming.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

teledoc said:


> Matt, you are in the same boat as me, with not being able to do anything with gloves on, and the hands take the beating. But you get through it.
> 
> Pitchy, so when is the next video....any premiers coming.


Have another wrecker car coming today and a old tin lighted bumper in a few days other than that it`s been pretty slow working on the RR.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

A short video of the other wrecker car and bumper.
I thought this bumper was lighted when I bought it but it isn`t, I have another coming that does light.
It has the round top like the circuit breaker, I`m not sure if it lights when ya back into it or its lit all the time.
The spring loaded bumpers work nice for carless engineers like me. :laugh:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Pitchy, I get to watch trains running on a layout, however crude it may look, by watching your videos. My trains are primarily Lionel Postwar, but recently got into the Lionel Prewar side, and have about 6 locos in restoration process. My original trains from childhood were passed on to two cousins back in the 60's. A little over a year ago, my younger cousin contacted me, and wanted to know if I wanted my trains back. Got my stuff returned, plus stuff from his grandmother's attic. I acquired a Marx 25000 complete set in the original box. Checked it out, and runs like a champ. Along with those items, he included a "Hoge Streamliner". The name is pronounced hoagy. The Hoge is the Shovelnose streamline, and after searching through 7 boxes, I realized I had the complete set. It was made in 1935, and this model uses 5 rail track. It is the only known train that came with five rails. It's a pretty neat train, and my complete set, I would consider very rare. Only downside is I don't have the original box or paperwork. I do have photos in the "Gallery", plus my page.

Thanks for the videos. I don't have a working layout myself, but that may change in the near future.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

That sounds really cool, I`ll see if I can find your gallery and take a look. 

I`ll post these pictures of what I found in the power unit since I mentioned it already.
The bearings are toast for sure but other than some discoloring the crankshaft looks good so hopefully new bearings will fix it.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Found the pictures of the Hoge, looks like new and neat looking forward to seeing it run.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Guess it's not that cold that you could work on it. Of course I do see snow on the ground in the photos. Once you can get the parts, it should be good to go....and OIL, OIL, OIL for sure. Messed up when the oil pump decides to take a dump.

To save you from searching, I decided to post the photos of the Hoge 900. The first two are just the train, (only 3 cars to the set), 3rd photo is end shot of five rail track (normal 3 rails, with two separate brass flat stock between the other rails), 4th photo is the original lock on, to make the 5 rail connections, last photo should be the transformer. The transformer only goes with this loco, and none of the others that Hoge made. The extra rails were for a bell on one brass rail, or the buzzer on the other brass rail. The extra rails were only for the Bell or Buzzer located inside the engine. There is NO Reverse, single geared motor, and runs like a Rocket when compared to any other manufacturer. IF the throttle were turned up to Max voltage, you will launch this train in the first curve it hits.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

I did find your gallery but these are better pictures, that`s really cool.
Are you planning on posting a video.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> I did find your gallery but these are better pictures, that`s really cool.
> Are you planning on posting a video.


A video of what?
He has no table.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would say that you need new ones.

Get a new oil pump too? New or rebuilt?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> A video of what?
> He has no table.


On the floor man on the floor.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> I would say that you need new ones.
> 
> Get a new oil pump too? New or rebuilt?


Pumps fine, they just don`t work well when the pickup is in ice.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Pumps fine, they just don`t work well when the pickup is in ice.


Why is there ice in the oil?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Condensation man, condensation.....He lives in Minnesota, not Jersey....ROFLMAO!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> Why is there ice in the oil?


Because there was a leak in the muffler and water got in the engine and I didn`t crack the drain plug and get it out before it froze.
Happens more than ya think, costly mistake.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

teledoc said:


> Condensation man, condensation.....He lives in Minnesota, not Jersey....ROFLMAO!


That too, JD tractors the old ones are famous for that because they don`t warm up enough to evaporate it.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Pitchy, What did you think about my Hoge Streamliner. When I got it, the chrome was dirty, and starting to rust, the blue paint was chipped, so I had to repaint it to as close as I could match the blue paint. The nose on the engine had been pushed in, so fortunate I have some old body work tools from my father-in-law (deceased), and got it back into shape. I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

I replied twice about it .


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I see you did, the posts show up out of order, and I had to scroll back two pages to see the response. Sometimes while typing a response, that takes long to type out, a few get shot in ahead, and they come up out of order for continuity in the thread. I don't have any place to put up a layout at the present time, and can't get to one soon. So, a video right now is a No Go. The track needs some serious tweaking if I want to use the original 5 rail, but it works just fine on standard 3 rail. Just lose the Bell & Buzzer functions with standard 3 rail.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

I know what ya mean about posts and it didn`t help when I threw in the power unit posts.
Your train is really cool and unique and thanks for showing it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Because there was a leak in the muffler and water got in the engine and I didn`t crack the drain plug and get it out before it froze.
> Happens more than ya think, costly mistake.


Well that is why. It would take a LOT of condensation to do that?
But I guess it sits a while between uses, that does not help either.



pitchy said:


> That too, JD tractors the old ones are famous for that because they don`t warm up enough to evaporate it.


Sounds like you could use a block heater to warm it up before firing it up?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

> Sounds like you could use a block heater to warm it up before firing it up?


Two much cast iron in the two cyl. models, ya have to crack the drain plugs before winter and get the water out which goes to the bottom.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

New dead end bumper, like it a lot and a search light to light up the staition but needs the lens.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Dead end bumper?*

Pitchy, I meant to ask you earlier about the dead end bumper, but got side-tracked getting a new forum member to get his Postwar Lionel 682 Turbine and 2046W tender working. Took about 4 days of posting ideas, and suggestions, and he finally got it all working. Is the bumper a Marx product, and if so, you got a part number. They look really cool, compare to what Lionel and AF put out, if it isn't AF. Looks a little more realistic to me, with the spring action. I like it a lot. The spot light needs the lens. wonder if you could find some colored acetate sheets, or maybe clear piece of acrylic plastic, and paint a thin coat of a color.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Pitchy, I found out what it is. Marx 605 dead end bumper from Prewar. I love the spring action, compared to the other types. Found 3 on eBay listed, but a little pricey at average of $30 +. I still like them though.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep there cool, ya can bump right into them without it derailing a car or something.
I have the lens and ring on order from Grossman`s.
I got the search light ,bumper and another light for 22 bucks shipping included so keep a watch out for a deal.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got one of these, I have a couple of other Marx accessories pieces.

This is not mine, I stole the picture off ebay.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey Ed, hope all is well, cool signal.
I also got a light that looks like the last bumper but is only a light, the guy I bought it from called it a stop light.
Where would a person use a stop light and how would it be wired up, seems it would have to use a on off switch.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Hey Ed, hope all is well, cool signal.
> I also got a light that looks like the last bumper but is only a light, the guy I bought it from called it a stop light.
> Where would a person use a stop light and how would it be wired up, seems it would have to use a on off switch.


The stop light is made for vehicular traffic, if it is the one I am thinking of.
Use it in the towns intersection.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> The stop light is made for vehicular traffic, if it is the one I am thinking of.
> Use it in the towns intersection.


Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Marx made these block signal lights too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe he was mistaken and it is the circuit breaker* without the decals*?

You have one of those right?
Without me going to search, I thought you have one hooked up?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> Maybe he was mistaken and it is the circuit breaker* without the decals*?
> 
> You have one of those right?
> Without me going to search, I thought you have one hooked up?


Nope it`s just a light, nothing inside and no reset button.
Here it is.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

I found one like it on Ebay, this one has been repainted, it should have RR crossing painted on the top.
It`s a crossing stop signal.
A rail clip would work with it I`d think.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Wired it up to the bell.
May be a crude layout but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------

